# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Osječanke - paketi u centru za dijete

## mamaja

molim vas da mi se javite ako ste podizale pakete u caritasovom centru za dijete. može ovdje ili na pp.

trebam info o detaljima.

hvala   :Kiss:

----------

